# 221214 - Internal Auditors: EOI and Invitations



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey Guys!

I know this is a little redundant, and I've asked similar things to this on other ongoing threads but i wanted to get this out there to understand the bigger picture with Internal Auditors as a profession when applying for a Subclass 189 and 190.

In short this is my story, I was working as an Internal Auditor in the Big 4 Melbourne planning to transition from a Temporary Graduate Visa into a PR, but partway through FY2015 the quota for Internal Auditor was filled and a further wait into FY2016 occurred. This resulted in me having to go back to Malaysia to wait out the visa to be processed, while my employer has graciously granted me a 7 month period until February 2017 to resolve and return. 

I have hired Immigration Agents to handle the matter and basically putting my life on hold praying for an invitation to move me along. My home, job and life are all still in Melbourne, i literally packed my bags just to resolve this issue. As at 4 April 2016, I have applied for the 189 and 190 (NSW) with the following points:

(1) Subclass 189 - 65 points
(2) Subclass 190 - 70 points

With the ongoing invitations, I'm begging to worry I can't make this deadline... I was told early on this profession and this transition would not be too difficult, predicting a smooth transition since April 2016. Until now I feel completely lost... Although only 2 invitations rounds have passed in FY16 for Internal Auditors, I feel my anxiousness building. I'm sure as this is perhaps a popular profession there may be other equally as curious or yearning for a bigger picture on the intake. Thoughts on the EOI and the NSW nominations my fellow experts and dreamers?

Kind Regards,
Worried Internal Auditor


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

As in for your case, it might be of help if you can drop an email to NSW and ask them if they can consider you for nomination. I heard someone did the same and NSW considered his request.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

magica5 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I know this is a little redundant, and I've asked similar things to this on other ongoing threads but i wanted to get this out there to understand the bigger picture with Internal Auditors as a profession when applying for a Subclass 189 and 190.
> 
> ...


Hi bro,

I request you to kindly send an e-mail to NSW. Definitely they will consider your case. Secondly, do not get panic. Internal auditor is highly demanded. The only reason for slow invitation is due to huge back log in the Aussie immigration system.

You, me and our profession are respected highly and you will definitely get things cleared before 2017. I believe you should co-ordinate again with NSW, write to them politely and expect something in a week's to 10 day's timeframe.

Wish you good luck. Keep posting


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> magica5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys!
> ...


Thanks for the encouraging words friend! May I know which email specifically to send it to? Sorry a little new to all this.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If your employer has been willing to hold your position while you sort out a visa, would they not also sponsor you for a visa, e.g. 457 and/or 186?


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your employer has been willing to hold your position while you sort out a visa, would they not also sponsor you for a visa, e.g. 457 and/or 186?


Company policy for a person of my position...


----------



## magica5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your employer has been willing to hold your position while you sort out a visa, would they not also sponsor you for a visa, e.g. 457 and/or 186?


Also, based on experience most australian employers are hard to handle these kinds of immigration cases. Typically the investment is left reserved for those of higher qualifications.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

My brother is a CA and had been working as an internal auditor in small CA firm back in india. He did an accounting diploma in auckland and is currently in nz on temporary work visa. He wants to explore internal auditor option for australian PR. His friend also was an internal auditor in some company in india with over 12 years of experience in internal audit but she got a negative skill assessment as internal auditor. We are not sure what went wrong.Can you guys please share the responsibilities you have used in your profiles for us to compare.We might be missing on something even if we are already doing it. If its its possible for you guys. Thankyou very much.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Fellow auditor subscribing to this thread


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice в смысле с D.C. I'm


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi All,
Is there any possibility to reduce points from 70 to 65 /60 for internal auditors in July 2017 ??


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Coolgirl78 said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any possibility to reduce points from 70 to 65 /60 for internal auditors in July 2017 ??


u or dibp reduce ?


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> u or dibp reduce ?




I guess the question is whether the points cut off may come down to 65 due to exhaust of 70+ candidates.

I personally doubt it. At least 3 months later maybe, after the 70 pointers backlog will clear off.


221214 Internal Auditor/ 65+5


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

rival50 said:


> I guess the question is whether the points cut off may come down to 65 due to exhaust of 70+ candidates.
> 
> I personally doubt it. At least 3 months later maybe, after the 70 pointers backlog will clear off.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## helicon (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi folks.

I guess this is stupid but still something in my chest that i would like to ask about. So do i need 70 points to be able to apply for the visa 189 under the internal auditor occupation? I am currently sit with 60 points which is kinda confusing to me. I am not exactly sure about it and any input will be appreciated!

best reagrds,
Helicon


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

helicon said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I guess this is stupid but still something in my chest that i would like to ask about. So do i need 70 points to be able to apply for the visa 189 under the internal auditor occupation? I am currently sit with 60 points which is kinda confusing to me. I am not exactly sure about it and any input will be appreciated!
> 
> ...


60 points is the minimum to lodge an EOI however there many 70 pointers for internal auditors thus this sets the unofficial cut off points


----------



## helicon (Apr 26, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> 60 points is the minimum to lodge an EOI however there many 70 pointers for internal auditors thus this sets the unofficial cut off points


Thanks for the input.
So i believe it is possible for me to submit the EOI at this time and just take the english exam one more time and try to achieve better score? is this approach doable?


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

helicon said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> So i believe it is possible for me to submit the EOI at this time and just take the english exam one more time and try to achieve better score? is this approach doable?




Indeed


221214 Internal Auditor/ 65+5


----------



## helicon (Apr 26, 2017)

rival50 said:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> 221214 Internal Auditor/ 65+5


Hi, i am just wondering if i need to do the skill assessment now. Is there by any chance my CIA registration be useful to my case?

thanks.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

helicon said:


> Hi, i am just wondering if i need to do the skill assessment now. Is there by any chance my CIA registration be useful to my case?
> 
> thanks.



do your skill assessment and english exam which u should aim for 20points.
CIA will give vetassess some forms of assurance that you are an internal auditor. it will help u but no guarantees


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Subscribing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helicon (Apr 26, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> do your skill assessment and english exam which u should aim for 20points.
> CIA will give vetassess some forms of assurance that you are an internal auditor. it will help u but no guarantees


Thanks for the input. Also, i dont think i am able to provide the position description since i worked for CPA firm and i doubt that they can provide such documents. Do you have any recommendation for that?

Regards,
Helicon


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Any Internal Auditors here who got a grant?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

joshijaanvi said:


> Any Internal Auditors here who got a grant?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Not me unfortunately


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

joshijaanvi said:


> Any Internal Auditors here who got a grant?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Grant? Hoping if we get an invite first!


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Morning guys,

About this Internal Auditor + EOI thing. This *my wife`s case*:

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
Submitted on> 30/05/2017 - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal *70 points*

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	
Submitted on> 30/05/2017 - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal *80 points*

How much long should I wait until an answer from the EOI responsible authorities will be received?
My goal is Victoria state (189 or 190, not even important to be honest as I will would like to move and live only in Melbourne and/or surroundings)

About jobs and LinkedIn enhancements for this positions, any tips&tricks?
For me as an IT guy everything is easier but for her and Auditing knowledge, I am kind of clueless on what to do.

Cheers,


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> About this Internal Auditor + EOI thing. This *my wife`s case*:
> 
> ...




If you submitted 189 with 70 points then 190 must be having 75 points rather 80. Thing are blurry till 1st July so can't predict invitation time frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

alex.fatu said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> About this Internal Auditor + EOI thing. This *my wife`s case*:
> 
> ...


Is internal auditor in csol sol for Victoria?


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Is internal auditor in csol sol for Victoria?




Nope


221214 Internal Auditor/ 65+5


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - formerly known as SOL - had Internal Auditor on it:
Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) >> Internal Auditor | 221214, hence I can apply as both 189 and 190.
Reviewing the info on this website: https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ I understand yu point of view @rival50

Why I have 80 and not 75 as it should be, I don`t know. I have updated my EOI submission once more today and still the application receives a 5 points for . 
LE: 3rd time was successful though - I know have:

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
Submitted on> 11/06/2017 - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)
Submitted on> 11/06/2017 - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points

Still, the question remains: any time-frame for an answer on this submission?
I have this as a marking point, yet I am still unsure how accurate this is: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...ics/average-time-to-an-invite-based-on-aznsco

Keep you all informed.
Thank you for your feedback,


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

rival50 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 221214 Internal Auditor/ 65+5


Then you can't apply for 190 for Victoria


----------



## rival50 (Sep 1, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Then you can't apply for 190 for Victoria



This is to
@alex.fatu


221214 Internal Auditor/ 65+5


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Yet (I may add) )

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

alex.fatu said:


> Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - formerly known as SOL - had Internal Auditor on it:
> 
> Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) >> Internal Auditor | 221214, hence I can apply as both 189 and 190.
> 
> ...




Check your eoi thoroughly. There must be some errors. Visa application on invalid points claim lead to refusal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

handyjohn said:


> Check your eoi thoroughly. There must be some errors. Visa application on invalid points claim lead to refusal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything looks good now.

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Have lodged my visa on 25.01.2017. about to complete 6 months now and still waiting for the Grant....this is getting frustrating now  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

joshijaanvi said:


> Have lodged my visa on 25.01.2017. about to complete 6 months now and still waiting for the Grant....this is getting frustrating now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi bro , did co contact you ?


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Hi bro , did co contact you ?


Yes, on 7.02.2017 asking to submit Form 80, PCC and Medicals, which I submitted on 04.03.2017


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

joshijaanvi said:


> Yes, on 7.02.2017 asking to submit Form 80, PCC and Medicals, which I submitted on 04.03.2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Good luck buddy


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Any grants to Internal Auditors post July?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

